# Asian women are ugly as fuck and shouldn't breed



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 16, 2020)

This picture proves how subhuman asian girls are. It's very brutal and is the true comparison between white and asian girls. Their genetics should never be passed down.

Pictures are small so click and zoom


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Apr 16, 2020)

Sexy


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (Apr 16, 2020)

So just like any pheno models look better than average person 

Thanks OP for the enlightenment


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 16, 2020)

gook that wanred to f me
still inferior to white but fckbl


----------



## Finalchad (Apr 16, 2020)

i love asians, the cute ones are really hot
besides the bush, shes hot af


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 16, 2020)

Finalchad said:


> i love asians, the cute ones are really hot


Cumbrain


----------



## Greeicy (Apr 16, 2020)

They’re the easiest most accessible race to fuck if you’re white or white passing.


----------



## Dinger557 (Apr 16, 2020)

Asian foids are technically the 2nd most desirable women after Arab foids


----------



## john2 (Apr 16, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> View attachment 358251


I definitely would, out of desperation.

But honestly i don't get how they even have any appeal. Whites mog them hard.

Not a fan of gooks.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 16, 2020)

Dinger557 said:


> View attachment 358265
> Asian foids are technically the 2nd most desirable women after Arab foids


They all use makeup to look passable, without it they're utter subhumans on par with ricecels.


Notuglyjustpoor said:


> So just like any pheno models look better than average person
> 
> Thanks OP for the enlightenment


Showing what people picture when they think of asian women. It's always makeup frauded, good looking ish ones. It's very delusional and overrates them. When you rate a race you should be general about it. Asian women on average are extremely subhuman and are mogged hard by whites and that's a fact.


----------



## Dinger557 (Apr 16, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> They all use makeup to look passable, without it they're utter subhumans on par with ricecels.
> 
> Showing what people picture when they think of asian women. It's always makeup frauded, good looking ish ones. It's very delusional and overrates them. When you rate a race you should be general about it. Asian women on average are extremely subhuman and are mogged hard by whites and that's a fact.


Actually White foids aren't that great looking. Arab foids mogg them.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 16, 2020)

Dinger557 said:


> Actually White foids aren't that great looking. Arab foids mogg them.


Asian women are mogged by everyone including Arab women, Arab women are decent. They're extremely overrated by subhumans who can't get their own race. They're pretty much the women men get when they dumpster dive.


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 16, 2020)

Not a Single Word Was read but I agree White Girls are more good looking in general followed by latinas.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 16, 2020)

john2 said:


> I definitely would, out of desperation.
> 
> But honestly i don't get how they even have any appeal. Whites mog them hard.
> 
> Not a fan of gooks.


They're just as ugly as rice men but can makeup fraud and their only redeeming qualities are feminine bodies and neoteny, yet their facial features are still subhuman. That asian high school vs white high school is brutal.





They're utter subhumans and shouldn't breed.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Apr 16, 2020)

Even the models don't look great 

Every Asian looks basically the same


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 16, 2020)

Newone said:


> Even the models don't look great
> 
> Every Asian looks basically the same


I'm not being racist but the meme that asian women are hot is absurd. People only picture the top 0.1% of asians. They're on average ugly as shit and shouldn't be breeding like bunnies. They use makeup all the time to cheat their genetics.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 16, 2020)

Agree gooks are fucking disgusting especially if theyre short aswell


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 16, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Agree gooks are fucking disgusting especially if theyre short aswell


Truecels with long hair and miniature bodies. Men who give them attention should be shot dead.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Apr 16, 2020)

Yummy yummy asian girls🤪


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 16, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Yummy yummy asian girls🤪


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Apr 16, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> View attachment 358332


Daamn


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 16, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Daamn


----------



## Deleted member 6186 (Apr 16, 2020)

Whites were scared of being bred out by asians.

But the funny thing is it wasn't caused by the asian men but rather the asian females instead.

All thoughts are overridden as soon as your dick gets hard


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Apr 16, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> View attachment 358335


Would ltr


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 16, 2020)

Failedworker said:


> Whites were scared of being bred out by asians.
> 
> But the funny thing is it wasn't caused by the asian men but rather the asian females instead.
> 
> All thoughts are overridden as soon as your dick gets hard


Asian women are the most evil indeed. I feel so bad for ricecels.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Apr 16, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Asian women are the most evil indeed. I feel so bad for ricecels.


Aren’t you hapa?


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 16, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Aren’t you hapa?


I don’t have mongoloid features and put me next to an actual asian and we look noticeably different in race.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Apr 16, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I don’t have mongoloid features and put me next to an actual asian and we look noticeably different in race.


Fuck a white girl and your children will be fine


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 16, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Fuck a white girl and your children will be fine


3/4 white babies usually look white and sometimes just a tad asian but it’s not a bad thing cause they can look exotic like Tyson Beckford. I have hooded eyes and decent undereye support and small nose so it could work amazingly with a white women with coloured eyes and hair.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Apr 16, 2020)

I want to fuck a self hating gook now


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 16, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> I want to fuck a self hating gook now


Just make sure u don’t breed with one


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Apr 16, 2020)

Anime is blackpilled about Gooks.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Apr 16, 2020)

Top of the line, Asian supermodels:






Some shitty white staceylites: 













Fuck those flat-faced gooks


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 16, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Top of the line, Asian supermodels:
> 
> View attachment 358364
> 
> ...


I got dopamine from looking at the white girls. They’re so hot holy shit. Above average sorority white girls mog asian supermodels to oblivion. The Asians do nothing for me, I cringe that they’re considered supermodels cause they look very average.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Apr 16, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I got dopamine from looking at the white girls. They’re so hot holy shit. Above average sorority white girls mog asian supermodels to oblivion. The Asians do nothing for me, I cringe that they’re considered supermodels cause they look very average.



the difference between Asian supermodels and a White Stacey is insane.









I suppose preferring your own plays a part but the unknown white Stacey mogs the Asian into oblivion.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 16, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> the difference between Asian supermodels and a White Stacey is insane.
> 
> View attachment 358426
> View attachment 358427
> ...






Above average white girl vs asian “supermodel”. Jfl


----------



## MadVisionary (Apr 16, 2020)

Even if Asian women look like models, it would not be possible to reproduce with her, you would produce a child with a small cock, low testosterone, manlet,flat face


Dinger557 said:


> View attachment 358265
> Asian foids are technically the 2nd most desirable women after Arab foids


White women get chads and tyrones, Black women are ugly and angry, so for a normie only Asian women are left, and they are kind and submissive,perfect for betabux


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 16, 2020)

MadVisionary said:


> Even if Asian women look like models, it would not be possible to reproduce with her, you would produce a child with a small cock, low testosterone, manlet,flat face
> 
> White women get chads and tyrones, Black women are ugly and angry, so for a normie only Asian women are left, and they are kind and submissive,perfect for betabux


Fuck normie whites who date subhuman Asians just for the sake of getting a gf. They inflate asian girl’s worth and make them act degenerate and bully ricecels. If I was a ricecel with an asian sister I would rope.


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Apr 16, 2020)

QUOTE="TraumatisedOgre, post: 2171483, member: 2403"]
View attachment 358251
[
View attachment 358276

View attachment 358278

View attachment 358277


This picture proves how subhuman asian girls are. It's very brutal and is the true comparison between white and asian girls. Their genetics should never be passed down.

Pictures are small so click and zoom
[/QUOTE]

high iq on average even black women are hotter and more gl than asians


----------



## Pubertymaxxer3 (Apr 16, 2020)

ded srs?


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 16, 2020)

Pubertymaxxer3 said:


> ded srs?


Yea the only gl ones are the ones that surgerymax and makeupfraud. On average they are subhuman proven by tat high school pic. They cheat their genetics with surgery and makeup.


----------



## Pubertymaxxer3 (Apr 16, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Yea the only gl ones are the ones that surgerymax and makeupfraud. On average they are subhuman proven by tat high school pic. They cheat their genetics with surgery and makeup.


what about my avi


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 16, 2020)

Pubertymaxxer3 said:


> what about my avi


She 100% got a nose job to get a more aqualine nose. Also makeup to fraud her epicanthal folds. Also eye area surgery for bigger eyes. She's hot tho but obviously has subhuman genetics.


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (Apr 16, 2020)

@Britcel don't read this geezer


----------



## Britcel (Apr 16, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> @Britcel don't read this geezer


The OP of this thread is East Asian himself, he is incredibly self hating lol


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 16, 2020)

Britcel said:


> The OP of this thread is East Asian himself, he is incredibly self hating lol


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 16, 2020)

Daily reminder that this is a Victoria’s Secret model:


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 16, 2020)

Lifewasted said:


> Daily reminder that this is a Victoria’s Secret model:



Saw her on this video.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 16, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Saw her on this video.



Mogged by


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Apr 16, 2020)

Lifewasted said:


> Daily reminder that this is a Victoria’s Secret model:



most likely money, i have seen lots of ugly model foids.


----------



## Britcel (Apr 16, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> View attachment 359288


i can grow my hair back

you will always be an asian male


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 16, 2020)

Britcel said:


> i can grow my hair back
> 
> you will always be an asian male


----------



## Britcel (Apr 16, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> View attachment 359329
> 
> View attachment 359331


mirin that robust warrior skull and bone development ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Apr 16, 2020)

They shouldn't breed anymore either way, there's like two billion Asians in the planet. Edit: basically stop having sex


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Apr 16, 2020)

*WHY DO YOU HAVE CLAIRO AS YOU AVI?? EXPLAIN YOURSELF TO THE HOMIES *


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Apr 16, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> *WHY DO YOU HAVE CLAIRO AS YOU AVI?? EXPLAIN YOURSELF TO THE HOMIES *


Because she's the cutest


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 16, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> *WHY DO YOU HAVE CLAIRO AS YOU AVI?? EXPLAIN YOURSELF TO THE HOMIES *


Cause she’s so cute 🤗🥰


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Apr 16, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Cause she’s so cute 🤗🥰
> 
> View attachment 359347


She is probably the type to want a 7ft tyrone to rearrange her guts


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 16, 2020)

Britcel said:


> mirin that robust warrior skull and bone development ngl


Where are your eyebrows? And why do you look like a pedophile?


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Apr 16, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> 7ft tyrone


----------



## Moggy (Apr 16, 2020)

Only reason white incels hype up asian women is because they cannot get with MENA or hot Latina women.


----------



## Britcel (Apr 16, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Where are your eyebrows? And why do you look like a pedophile?
> 
> View attachment 359357


Eyebrows are for the unevolved

I look like a badboy thug


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 16, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Only reason white incels hype up asian women is because they cannot get with MENA or hot Latina women.


COPE


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 16, 2020)

Jfl at 19 reacts for low effort hate on noodlewhores


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (May 8, 2020)

bump for this legit thread. why the fuck should recessed asian females be put on a pedestal but the males are held to different standards


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 8, 2020)

Finalchad said:


> i love asians, the cute ones are really hot
> besides the bush, shes hot af


armpit hair almost made me vomit


----------



## Finalchad (May 8, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> armpit hair almost made me vomit


Spoiled by porn


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 8, 2020)

White people mog literally any other race when it comes to the average person


----------



## Black Pill Prophet (May 8, 2020)

Noodlewhores are the worst but non of them should


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (May 20, 2020)

Asian women should be gassed like the Jews


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 20, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> White people mog literally any other race when it comes to the average person


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (May 23, 2020)

They’re evil creatures

A reminder to never go raw in an asian


----------



## Deleted member 6942 (May 23, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> View attachment 358251
> 
> View attachment 358276
> 
> ...


Liking Asian women is just a cope for ugly white men


----------



## BasedEugenicists (Aug 12, 2020)

Noodlewhores => incels mass producing machines


----------

